# Exhaust manifold bolts rusting out



## gssuperduty

Hi Guy
Any of you who have gas engines have problems with your manifold bolts rusting out. I have a 99 F250 with 5.4 and 1 driver side bolt is completely gone,noisy as hell, got an estimate, $2000.00 to repair ,ouch. Any of you have similar problems .

Gerry:realmad:


----------



## Tscape

Yes. I bought a set of JBA stainless headers for my truck. I was hoping to combat the rust issue. My bolts are rusted off! The manifolds are rusted on so there is just a slight leak until it gets warm...for now. I need to get new heads. The 99's have non PI heads and they will blow the spark plug right out because there are only like 3 threads that hold it in. So it is a PI head swap in my future. I am selling the headers to finance the head swap if you are interested.


----------



## infineon954

Mine have not quite gone yet. I do know after one night out plowing there is a lot of salt build up on the manifolds. Especially, on the driver's side. I try and wash them frequently. Maybe that what's been saving my butt. On the other side of the coin they may go any day.


----------



## ProfessionalTou

The back two studs are missing on the drivers side manifold of my 99 f-250 Ld. The top stud is missing and the bottom one is broken off.Makes a really bad tick.$2000 sounds like a pretty high price to just remove some broken bolts(new manifold $90, Studs & Nuts $20, Gasket $50 & labor?).Maybe they gave you that price so they wouldn't get the job.


----------



## 84deisel

it usually requires head removal or replacement.Thats why it can be $2000 or$4000.We have had 3 or 4 v10's done and on them engine r&r is neccary.


----------



## Foxfire

*Manifold studs*

I have a 2001 F-250 the passenger side already rusted off, the truck only had 39.000 miles on it ???


----------



## brookview

was told by my dealer it is covered 8 yr or 80000 miles


----------



## fordmstng66

Thought it was only Chevy that had this problem. I had a 2000 2500 Silverado and i replaced bolts and manifolds 3 years in a row. Dealer said that it was from plowing. I thought was BS truck had 43,000 miles on it.


----------



## fordboy

brookview what dealer and who did you talk to that told you this live in Saginaw, mi and would be happy to come over there and let them fix mine. I need to get mine fixed and until some of these sob's pay for thier plows, I dont really have the money.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975

Thank god i got the extended warranty my pass. side is completely rusted.


----------



## bigjeeping

I have a bolt snapped off on both sides... The remaining ones are in pretty bad shape.

The shop has to drill out the one's that are snapped and they did talk about possible header work. Truck is fine for now, might have the work done in the spring.

Mine is a 2000 F-250 V10

DOES ANYONE KNOW if I can go b$tch at the dealership about this? Would they give in?


----------



## brookview

read the warranty statement on fords web site it reads that gvw of 8500 or less is 8/80 if more than 8500 gvw then its 5/50 so i am not sure who is right


----------



## mike_09

gssuperduty said:


> Hi Guy
> Any of you who have gas engines have problems with your manifold bolts rusting out. I have a 99 F250 with 5.4 and 1 driver side bolt is completely gone,noisy as hell, got an estimate, $2000.00 to repair ,ouch. Any of you have similar problems .
> 
> Gerry:realmad:


seems right, My dads company had a 99 also but with a v10 and the manifold melted on the motor, took 4 to 5 hours trying to get it off by cutting.Good luck!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK

Old man had the same problem with his 98 F250. Finally got the manifold fixed, and still loud, found out, the muffler is also going.


----------



## fordmstng66

I had a 2000 Chevy Silverado 2500. I had the exhaust manifolds replaced 3 years in a row. When they took them off they would almost crumble.Dealers claim is from plowing. I sold the POS and now have a 95 f-150 for plowing, and an 05 mustang. The F-150 cheaper and easier to fix. Good Luck


----------



## bigjeeping

Good news.... ford's webpage claims my 2000 f-250 v-10 has a *8yr/80k warranty on emmisions which includes the exhaust manifold!*

I printed the pages and am going to the dealership tmr!


----------



## kjconnor

*2000 Ford F-250 Rusted manifold bolts*

I just had my 2000 Ford F-250 repaired. Two manifold bolts were completely rusted out. The local repair station installed a new manifold and installed the new manifold studs for $416.00.


----------



## Foxfire

*Manifold Studs*

Yes, I went to the Ford site and saw where it said 8years/80,000 miles. So to everyone that has paid for this repair I would be getting my MONEY back Thur ford....


----------



## MBB

Question , what are PI heads?


----------



## Foxfire

*Ford LINK !!!*

http://www.genuineservice.com/genuineservice/en/warrantyinformation?page=H


----------



## Tscape

Turfscape LLC said:


> Yes. I bought a set of JBA stainless headers for my truck. I am selling the headers to finance the head swap if you are interested.


$500 takes them. Titanium Jet-Hot coating inside and out. Turfscape(at)charter.net

For pics:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30279


----------



## wrtenterprises

To all with this problem, I am living proof that Ford will pick-up the tab for the dreaded " exhaust manifold bolt " issue. I have a 2002 F-350 T-tag that is exactly 45 months old and had 25,600 miles on the odometer. It had the classic passenger side bolt rust off issue. Obviously the bumper to bumper is gone, so I downloaded the warranty info from Ford's site , which by the way I found here, and a local dealer agreed to fix it for free. A new head, manifold, gasket, labor, and even the diagnostic fee was covered. 

If you have this problem, and fit into Ford's extra warranty category, it should be covered. If anyone has any questions, PM me and I will be happy to share my good fortune and information....


----------



## cjasonbr

I know this thread is a few years old, but i just found that i'm having this exact same problem. The top back bolt and stud are broken/rusted off.

I went to the website listed earlier, filled in my truck info and it says my exhaust manifolds (specifically) are covered for 7 years/70k. Big relief.


----------



## Lux Lawn

cjasonbr;623878 said:


> I know this thread is a few years old, but i just found that i'm having this exact same problem. The top back bolt and stud are broken/rusted off.
> 
> I went to the website listed earlier, filled in my truck info and it says my exhaust manifolds (specifically) are covered for 7 years/70k. Big relief.


Your lucky, I just had to replace all the bolts on my f350.


----------



## cjasonbr

Lux Lawn;623890 said:


> Your lucky, I just had to replace all the bolts on my f350.


Not so lucky. I only have 29,300 miles on this damn truck and it's falling apart.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

cjasonbr;623934 said:


> Not so lucky. I only have 29,300 miles on this damn truck and it's falling apart.


the manifold bolts were bad on most fords, they have an updated hardware kit out that fixes the problem, as long as the manifold is fine the shop can just resurface the manifolds and put new hardware in. im pretty sure theres a service bulletin about this.

it does suck though, i had it done on my 2000 v10 and the shop had a real bad time getting the bolts out.


----------



## cjasonbr

Yea, i'm hoping they just go ahead and do both sides. It's only a matter of time before the other side goes and i don't want the warranty to be up.



LawnProLandCare;623961 said:


> im pretty sure theres a service bulletin about this.


TSB 05-5-4

03/21/05
USE OF STAINLESS STEEL EXHAUST STUDS IN
SERVICE FOR 5.4L 2V ENGINE

FORD:
1997-2004 Expedition, F-150
1999-2004 F-Super Duty
1999-2005 E-Series

LINCOLN:
1998-1999 Navigator

ISSUE
Some vehicles equipped with the 5.4L 2-valve (non supercharged) engine, may exhibit broken exhaust manifold studs.

ACTION
On the affected bank only, replace the exhaust manifold, manifold gasket(s), and install all new stainless steel exhaust manifold studs and nuts. Torque the studs in the cylinder head to 71-115 lb-in (8-13 N.m). Torque nuts on studs to 204-239 lb-in (23-27 N.m). Refer to Workshop Manual Section 313-01A for exhaust manifold removal and installation.


----------



## Gicon

I just replaced the entire manifold and all bolts in my 04. My FORD DEALER charged me $380. Make sure you bring Vaseline man. Someone doesnt want to do business.


----------



## cjasonbr

Gicon;624070 said:


> I just replaced the entire manifold and all bolts in my 04. My FORD DEALER charged me $380. Make sure you bring Vaseline man. Someone doesnt want to do business.


How many miles are/were on your truck? The Ford website clearly says that the manifolds are warrantied for 7 years or 70k miles - whichever comes first.


----------



## Gicon

79,000 000


----------



## Gicon

I wish I knew about that warranty. Dam.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

gicon

did they just replace the hardware or did they replace manifolds as well? the hardware for my truck cost me around 2 bills from ford when i picked it up from the parts dept..


----------



## cjasonbr

I forgot to include the bottom of the service bulletin says:

WARRANTY STATUS: Eligible Under Provisions Of New Vehicle Limited Warranty Coverage And Emissions Warranty Coverage

It was after a diagram and i didn't see it. oops


----------



## Lux Lawn

cjasonbr;623934 said:


> Not so lucky. I only have 29,300 miles on this damn truck and it's falling apart.


Wow thats not much, mine had 88,000 on it.
Hope my other Ford doesn't need it...but it will, they all do.


----------



## cjasonbr

LawnProLandCare;624119 said:


> gicon
> 
> did they just replace the hardware or did they replace manifolds as well? the hardware for my truck cost me around 2 bills from ford when i picked it up from the parts dept..


Stainless Steel Stud: W703902-S403
Stainless Steel Nut: W701706-S2


----------



## Gicon

They replaced everything including the manifold itself.


----------



## cjasonbr

I called the local Ford dealher a few minutes ago.

He had to call me back because as he said; "This one book says it's covered but i have to check another book to see if there are any loopholes."

Sweet. Well he called back and said it is covered under warranty and the truck is going in the shop tomorrow!


----------



## cjasonbr

For 7 years or 70,000 miles (whichever first occurs):
If an emissions-related part listed on page 19 with coverage for 7 years
or 70,000 miles is defective, the part will be repaired or replaced by
Ford. This is your long-term emission control system DEFECTS WARRANTY.

Page 19:


----------



## cjasonbr

I just got my truck back. They replaced the manifold and all the hardware (had to drill out 3 studs) and gaskets on the right side. It was covered under warranty.


----------



## ajordan193

I'm also experiencing this same problem with my 02 F350. I just purchased this truck 2 months ago with 65k on it. Would i qualify for this warranty? I also know the individual i purchased the truck from, which he bought it new.


----------



## mike33087

do you have the link to that image or know where i can get a print out so i can throw it in the dealers face cause they are blowing smoke up my asss


----------



## cjasonbr

Foxfire;274241 said:


> http://www.genuineservice.com/genuineservice/en/warrantyinformation?page=H


click "Warranty" and enter your truck info.


----------



## cjasonbr

Mike- Here'es a link to the Ford Warranty info for your 2005 F350

Apparently it says your model is covered for 5 yrs/100k miles.

Look on page 12.


----------



## t.m.holmes

cjasonbr;627019 said:


> I just got my truck back. They replaced the manifold and all the hardware (had to drill out 3 studs) and gaskets on the right side. It was covered under warranty.


I went to this web site http://genuineservice.com/genuineservice/en/warrantyresults and entered 2002, Ford, F250 to obtain the "warranty guide 5th printing". Customer Service at Ford (1-800-392-3673) said I should work through the dealer. The dealer told me the 7 year and 70,000 miles was for California not Wisconsin. Apparently our vehicles are 3 years and 36,000 miles. The dealer referenced the little chart on page 11 about the coverage.

I would like to know how you and others were able to get the repairs done under the warranty. Were you able to present some other type of information that was acceptable to them? As it stands now the dealer quoted $770 to do both sides.

I know Ford has changed the 8 mm stud material from carbon steel to a stainless The OEM stainless stud No. is W703902-S403, the stainless steel nut No. is W701706-S2. Rock Auto sells these made by DORMAN for $8.00 a set - ten studs and ten nuts (I would question this one dealer quoted me $7.53 for just one stud - no nut. Another dealer said $6.33 for the stud and $1.75 for the nut.)

Other issues - the break line to the rear rusted through, the front break pads crumbled on the inboard side, the driveshaft has scaled rust on it (not surface rust), and the underside is rusting badly around the sheet metal spot welds. The most sickening failure, of course, is the exhaust manifold studs; those particular ones are used on an unbelievable number of vehicles.


----------



## cjasonbr

Read the warranty manual man!

How do you get it covered?
A) Make sure it's actually eligible.
B) Talk to a dealer that actually wants your business.

EMISSIONS DEFECT WARRANTY COVERAGE
Under the Emissions Defect Warranty, Ford Motor Company provides
coverage for 3 years or 36,000 miles (whichever occurs first). This is an
extension of the federal requirement that calls for coverage of
2 years/24,000 miles (whichever occurs first) for passenger car and light
duty trucks. *Certified heavy duty engines (vehicles with a GVWR over
8,500 pounds) are provided coverage for 5 years or 50,000 miles
(whichever occurs first).*
During this coverage period, Ford Motor Company warrants that:
² your vehicle or engine is designed, built, and equipped to meet - at
the time it is sold - the emissions regulations of the U.S. EPA.
² your vehicle or engine is free from defects in factory-supplied
materials or workmanship that could prevent it from conforming with
applicable EPA regulations.
² you will not be charged for repair, replacement, or adjustment of
defective emissions-related parts listed under What is Covered? on
pages 13-14.

WHAT IS COVERED?
These parts are covered by both the Emissions Defect Warranty and the
Emissions Performance Warranty.
List of Parts Covered by Emissions Warranties
² Air Flow Sensor
² Air/Fuel Feedback Control System and Sensors
² Air Induction System
² Altitude Compensation System
² Catalytic Converter
² Cold Start Enrichment System
² Cold Start Fuel Injector (1)
² Compuvalve
² Controls for Deceleration
² Electronic Ignition System
² Exhaust Pipe (Manifold to Catalyst)
² Electronic Engine Control Sensors and Switches
² Evaporative Emission Control System
² Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) System
² Exhaust Heat Control Valve
²* Exhaust Manifold*
² Fuel Filler Cap and Neck Restrictor
² Fuel Injection System
² Fuel Injector Supply Manifold
² Fuel Sensor (1)
² Fuel Tank (non diesel only)
² Fuel Tank Pressure Control Valve (1)
² Idle Air Bypass Valve
² Ignition Coil and/or Control Module
² Intake Manifold
² Intercooler Assembly - Engine Charger
² Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL)/On-Board Diagnostic (OBD) System
² PCV System and Oil Filler Cap
² Powertrain Control Module
² Secondary Air Injection System
² Spark Control Components
² Spark Plugs and Ignition Wires
² Synchronizer Assembly
² Throttle Body Assembly (MFI)
² Turbocharger Assembly
² Vehicle Communication Link (VCL) Module
(1) Flex Fuel vehicle only

The warranty differs by model year, you shouldn't just assume you have the same warranty as every other model year F250, that's dumb.


----------



## cjasonbr

t.m.holmes;778216 said:


> Other issues - the break line to the rear rusted through, the front break pads crumbled on the inboard side, the driveshaft has scaled rust on it (not surface rust), and the underside is rusting badly around the sheet metal spot welds. The most sickening failure, of course, is the exhaust manifold studs; those particular ones are used on an unbelievable number of vehicles.


As for the rust. Try Fluid Film.

http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=68


----------



## t.m.holmes

Thank you for your response cjasonbr. Reading the warranty was the first thing I did. I contacted EPA Warranties for Vehicle Emission Systems and Parts John LaCroix 734-214-4463 and five dealers. They all said the same thing, 3 years and/or 36,000 miles. The dealers all said they would like to do the work but the warranty would no cover the costs. As I mentioned, they refered the chart on page 11. What was your dealer's name and phone number? Maybe they will do mine. 




I sure don't know what I am missing.


----------



## cjasonbr

How many miles are on your truck?

What's the date it was manufactured? - says on the door jam sticker.

The warranty says it's 3/36 for a light duty truck. But if you have a HD truck with a GVWR over 8,500# then it's 5/50.

I mean i really don't know what to tell you. I showed you the link and highlighted the part that says how long your covered for and what's covered. What else do you suppose anyone can do for you?


----------



## t.m.holmes

The truck is a 2002 with 53,000 miles. I called four more dealers and they repeated the same thing - no warranty. They also said the studs would not be covered even if it were in warranty - the studs are not part of the emissions system, the manifolds are but not the studs.

Your post which I first read said


cjasonbr;623878 said:


> I know this thread is a few years old, but i just found that i'm having this exact same problem. The top back bolt and stud are broken/rusted off.
> 
> I went to the website listed earlier, filled in my truck info and it says my exhaust manifolds (specifically) are covered for 7 years/70k. Big relief.


I should not have asumed the studs were covered. You must have had a nice dealer with a great warranty maager to get the drilling and the studs included. The dealers said the 7/70 is for California.


----------



## cjasonbr

This isn't what i'm 'saying' or that was service manager was nice!

READ THE WARRANTY [email protected]!#&*(&*@##@&*!(@!#$&*()[email protected]#$&*()

I quoted the WARRANTY, off the WARRANTY MANUAL$!*@&^[email protected]*(&#@$!#&*^

The WARRANTY off the WARRANTY MANUAL says its warranted to 50,000 MILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and you have 53,000 so what do you want??????????????

and the dealer that said that the manifold studs aren't covered as part of the manifold is an idiot.

Good grief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjasonbr

t.m.holmes;778530 said:


> The dealers said the 7/70 is for California.


For the 2002 model year the 7/70 IS FOR CALIFORNIA!!!!!!!

*insert jpeg of man smashing head on keyboard here*


----------



## trucksareford42

same thing happened to my 00 150 5.4 bought new manifolds for 85. a side new studs for 45. put it on the lift took out the inner wheel wells and did replaced the studs. Took a few hours but i didnt need new heads a drill and tap fixed the broken ones. Nice trick take a hammer and a punch and give each stud a couple wackes before taking them out. It loosens the corrosion in the threads.


----------



## padec21

Foxfire;274241 said:


> http://www.genuineservice.com/genuineservice/en/warrantyinformation?page=H


Where on the link does it talk about this?


----------



## cjasonbr

This whole california warranty applying to cars not in california was interesting and i figured it all out.

The way it works is Federal Law says that any state that adopted the same emissions standards as california- the residents of that state get the same emissions warranty as california residents.

(http://www.anr.state.vt.us/air/MobileSources/docs/WebsiteWarrantyBrochure.pdf)

So it has nothing to do with the vehicle, but what state the vehicle is registered in.

Here is a list of states that have adopted the California Emissions:

http://www.pewclimate.org/what_s_being_done/in_the_states/vehicle_ghg_standard.cfm

So since i live in Mass and have a 2004 F250 with 30k miles, my trucks manifolds are warranted until 2013!!! yay! wesport


----------



## cjasonbr

Nevermind.... I didn't read far enough...... crap.

From the first link:

Either Federal or California and Federal Warranty provisions will apply. By law, your vehicle must have an underhood Vehicle Emissions Control Information (VECI) label which will identify it as either a California-certified vehicle, a U.S. EPA-certified (Federal) vehicle, or both (known as a “50 State” vehicle). The VECI label may also indicate if a California or “50 State” vehicle is certified as a PZEV, with the 15 year or 150,000 mile* emissions warranty. Your Vehicle Identification Number (VIN) can also be used to identify which warranty applies by calling your dealer or the toll-free Customer Assistance Center listed in your Owner’s Manual or Warranty Booklet.

So i guess it IS by the vehicle. damn.


----------



## Dano50

Here is part of a testimonial I just posted on our fan page:

"First I soaked some severely rusted bolts and nuts on an exhaust system with Fluid Film and let them sit for several days. Much to my surprise, I was able to get the bolts loose without having to heat them with a torch (or break them off)...Quite impressive."

If you don't want something to rust in the first place, spray a little Fluid Film on it. It will prevent rust for extended periods of time.


----------



## cjasonbr

Would FF be good for things that get super hot like exhaust manifolds Dano? I figured it'd just burn off..... I've been putting FF on everything else though!

I checked out my F250 and the emissions tag was on the front of the engine compartment on the right side.

Lucky for me mine says it's calif compliant, so i have the 7 yr warranty ! yay! 

However, the way i understand it is if i didn't live in a state that adopted california emissions then the california warranty wouldn't apply, despite what the tag says.


----------



## Dano50

Actually, yes, I guess it would just burn off.


----------



## suzuki0702

Tscape;262110 said:


> Yes. I bought a set of JBA stainless headers for my truck. I was hoping to combat the rust issue. My bolts are rusted off! The manifolds are rusted on so there is just a slight leak until it gets warm...for now. I need to get new heads. The 99's have non PI heads and they will blow the spark plug right out because there are only like 3 threads that hold it in. So it is a PI head swap in my future. I am selling the headers to finance the head swap if you are interested.


thats not isolated to just no PI heads.. late 03 was when the heads got the design change. then in late 04 they quit making 2v heads..


----------

